# Homemade Treats- Share your Recipes



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

After some discussion in some other threads I decided to start this thread. Do you make homemade dog treats and can you post your recipes? I can’t cook very well so this will be a big help to me. 

PUPPY POPS

One thing my kids love in the summer after a hot day is Puppy Pops.

Take an ice tray and fill them with anything then use a healthy type bone similar to a milk bone for the stick. 

I made a couple versions esp since my two bassets live outside. They have their own house with AC and heat but my Sadie likes to sunbathe so I have to put sunblock on her belly. She also has bladder infection issues so it is a great way to keep her hydrated and it gives her some cranberry. 

I have mixed the following then froze them with a dog treat handle:
Pedalyte with peanut butter
Pumpkin and Apple Juice
Cranberry and Apple Juice
Chicken or Beef Broth


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

That sounds pretty good! 
I wonder how to make the jerky treats. I may try just laying them on cookie sheet and out them in the oven on a low temp. for a few hours and see jow that works. I worried it will cook out some of the nutrients.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

EastGreenChihuahuas said:


> That sounds pretty good!
> I wonder how to make the jerky treats. I may try just laying them on cookie sheet and out them in the oven on a low temp. for a few hours and see jow that works. I worried it will cook out some of the nutrients.


Maybe someone has made them and can give us some hints. My kids love Freeze dried chicken bites and I would love to find out how to make them. 

PureBites - Home


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Hiya me and a couple of other member makes homemade jerky treats for our pups. I even made a thread on how to use a dehydrator for it and there's also directions on google of the oven method as well. If u care to see my thread let mw know


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh jerky is easy to make! Slice desired meat very very thin (works best with a meat slicer) then lay on dehydrator racks and leave until they look like jerky. There are so many great things you can make on a dehydrator, they run around 40 bucks for a simple one. I've been needing to buy one and will be soon. You can make yourself great things too. Dogs like, banana chips, mango slices, all the jerky meats, liverand I'm thinking about trying liver too.


----------



## pastel (Jan 12, 2012)

More as a fun meal than a treat, I slow cook some chicken with skin on or beef with fat on, carrots and broccoli. I put it through a food processor, then stuff them in an ice cube tray. Then I pop them in a ziplock bag, and take it out one at a time. She spends a good while playing and eating the icecube. I can't cook either!


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

pigeonsheep said:


> If u care to see my thread let mw know


Yes that would be great. I would love to see a way to use the oven. I dont have a dehydrater but will look into getting one. I want to start making all of their food and treats. That way i know its all good and healthy with no extra non-sence in it.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

this is the way u do it with a dehydrator
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-pictures/66479-dexter-his-homemade-chicken-jerkys-o.html
another member made a thread of 36 chihuahuas trying them out when she made it for them too 
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chi...-potatoes-chicken-approved-36-chihuahuas.html

and here's a link i found talking about the oven method
Making Chicken Jerky Dog Treats at Home is Easy and Affordable


----------



## Bianca00 (Nov 20, 2011)

I've done jerky in the toaster oven even. Don't use a cookie sheet though, you need the air to circulate. Line the bottom of the oven with foil to catch mess and lay meat across the grill shelf. Leave oven door open some, and put a fan next to door to help circulation.
Base for dog biscuits
3 cups flour ( I use King Aurther GF flour )
1/4 cup milled flax seed
2 Tbsp parsley flakes
1 egg, room temp
Options for flavoring
1 can pumpkin purée 
1/4 - 1/2 cup PB, 2 ripe bannanas
1 medium sweet potato, peeled and boiled 
1/2 cup applesauce, 1 Tbsp cinnamon.

I've tried to get the measurements right, but sometimes they seem softer then other times.
I roll them out and use tiny cookie cutters. Bake at 325 for 40 mins leave in oven to cool


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

I cant wait to make some of the jerky! They are going to love it


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Oooh I was given some elk meat, hello jerky!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

they are definitely gonna love it  

wow elk meat?? LOL dex loves the elk antlers


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

What about muffins biscuits oo cookies? Does anyone make them?

I can not wait to try some jerky! My kids will go nuts!


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

Huly said:


> What about muffins biscuits oo cookies? Does anyone make them?
> 
> I can not wait to try some jerky! My kids will go nuts!


I'm going to try out the first recipe today. Hope it turns out good. I'm a pretty good cook but have never cooked for a dog before. Holistic Dog - Chocolate is poison for your dog!


----------

